# How Do I Remove The Nasty Smell From Ibex?



## classicshooting

I recently received an Ibex head and shoulder mount of an animal I shot just over a year ago. The thing reeks. It does not smell like rotten flesh. Instead it has that musky goat smell common to living Ibex. I was told that it might smell "a little" because it is difficult to remove all the smell during the taxidermy process. But my mount has much more than a little odor. I went to SCI this year and as I walked the floor I encountered many Ibex mounts and took the opportunity to sniff them. I was very thorough in my investigations and I am sure people must have wondered about the crazy man smelling goats up, down, and all around but I wanted to if my Ibex is out of the ordinary. None of the SCI mounts smelled bad and only a few had the slightest hint of any animal odor.

My office smells like I am keeping goats in it. How can I get the stink off my Ibex?


----------



## liljoe

I would get some advice from a reputable taxidermist.

One thing I have done to remove various smells is to go the local store and buy all the cloves they have - yes cloves like in spices. If you can put your ibex in a large plastic bag, sprinkle the cloves generously all over the mount and seal up the plastic bag air tight for at least a week. Remove, vac off any/all cloves and repeat if needed.

Cloves will absorb a lot of irritant odors.

I have used this a number of times on various needs and if this wasn't a public forum I'd relay how this has been used since cloves have been in existence.


----------

